

Voluntary List of YC W11 Submissions - danielsiders
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tbR-rs4TnGc8lleTXTqDinQ&hl=en#gid=0
to Enter your Info: https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFZkT2QxZXFFRWlYUWoyUG4zRVBIZGc6MQ<p>View the Results: https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ataf_IejHzNydFZkT2QxZXFFRWlYUWoyUG4zRVBIZGc&#38;output=html<p>Thanks @kellyreid for the updated links
======
kellyreid
Enter your Info:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFZkT2QxZXF...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFZkT2QxZXFFRWlYUWoyUG4zRVBIZGc6MQ)

View the Results:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ataf_IejHzNydFZkT2Q...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ataf_IejHzNydFZkT2QxZXFFRWlYUWoyUG4zRVBIZGc&output=html)

This is the harder-to-troll version, which i'll be posting on HN shortly.

~~~
nkassis
Yeah please use this version, I was wondering how long it would take trolls to
destroy the page, less than 1 hour ;p

~~~
kellyreid
See, we non-technical co founders can make a difference. Just give us the
right tools!

------
charlief
YC applicants: In case there needs to be some explanation as to why to allow
or discourage this, maybe we can give some explicit rationale here. Why did
some of you guys share your submissions and how does it benefit you as a YC
applicant? What problem is this solving? I could guess some of the reasons,
satisfy curiosity, inspire, a sense of community, relieving some anxiety,
exposing some common valuable information ( no one got a YC response yet),
etc. danielsiders: what is the story in setting this up?

~~~
ig1
Why not disclose it ?

Assuming you're not in stealth, it seems a reasonable way to get additional
feedback and publicity for your startup.

~~~
alexl
Exactly. Especially since the vast majority of investors I asked replied "No!
No! No! I can't... la la-la-la-la-la-la laa-laa la-la-la"

Just like in Eddie Izzard's Dress to Kill, if I may :)

------
dstein
Well I know what I'm gonna apply with next year... Google spreadsheets
absolutely suck for this type of collaboration.

~~~
benzheren
has anyone tried the zoho one? I know it is not free though

------
JofArnold
I'm upvoting partly because it seems a cool idea, but partly because I'm
scientifically interested in what'll happen to goog docs with multiple
concurrent users; valuable for knowing how it responds re using in live
environments for user feedback.

~~~
JofArnold
The answer is "badly"

Around 50 or so active concurrent users it really starts to fail. No doubt
some of the others can better quantify/qualify my general remark.

~~~
danielsiders
We should rename this "Google Docs Scaling Performance Test" and watch the
upvotes grow.

~~~
samratjp
Sweet, I am sure in the next cycle/batch, someone is now going to apply as the
Justin.tv of spreadsheets :-p

------
danielsiders
Not sure if this is kosher, but lots of people were curious. Please don't hurt
us.

~~~
vladd
This reminds me of the other thread where pg wants to moderate more strongly
RMS posts ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1861577> ).

Maybe have RMS implemented in a way similar to the Ask HN section: they get a
penalty, but also a dedicated namespace where people can up-vote them inside
the HN voting system.

This is as close you will get to using HN as an online interface in order to
rank the entries in this spreadsheet.

------
johnrob
The submissions are missing the most important part - founder bios.

------
nopaintjustpxls
I highly encourage sharing your ideas. The YC application deadline is well
past us, and I'm curious about who and what was submitted. I really like the
transparancy of this idea, and after the hours we all put into our
applications, it's nice to see the outcome, wether you get accepted to YC11 or
not.

------
danielsiders
We should totally have done a video of this. Like was said in the chatroom,
it's like watching Hacker Ants at work.

------
alexl
Ooops. Sorry about making a reaaaaaally really tall table cell there. I
actually used the same texts I used for the Ycombinator submission. If you
could make the cells slightly wider, please, the text would fit better and not
make the entry all over people's screens.

------
jdverni
Awaiting the collective wave of terror when a 'Yes' appears in column M.

------
alexl
Has anybody received the rejection letter very soon after posting their
submission in that table? I got it the next day. I don't even know if there
were 24 hours between the two events :)

------
jkalkbrenner
Sorry, seems there are too many destructive people. If you can find a way to
control input, please let us know. We would be more than happy to provide
input.

~~~
kellyreid
look at my comment above - the form version i put up should handle the
destructive edit problem

~~~
jkalkbrenner
Thanks. That worked.

------
jdverni
Shopobot looks sweet

~~~
leftnode
Is another similar service - <http://camelcamelcamel.com/>

~~~
alexl
I'm afraid I like Shopobot more. Camel is waaaaay too crowded, just like the
myriad of other price aggregators. Just too much on the same page.

~~~
L1quid
We're about to launch a new design that I hope solves this problem:

New product page:
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/scrnshots.com/screenshots/262877/new...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/scrnshots.com/screenshots/262877/new-
camel-designpng)
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/scrnshots.com/screenshots/262881/new...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/scrnshots.com/screenshots/262881/new-
camel-page-2png)

------
galisevych
it seems that people have a lot of fun in that list. I'm thinking that idea is
not bad, and writing down your startup there is open you up to people "in same
boat", allow you to collaborate and gang up to make combined projects.
Therefore it is not relevant to YC W11.

------
dirktheman
Crap. For some reason my submission got on row 118. Really like the idea
though!

------
iloveyouocean
How about a column for Intro Videos? Was that purposefully left off?

~~~
nkassis
Purely to avoid the humiliation in my case ;p I'll probably add it soon.

------
kellyreid
here's hoping this isn't against some rule or guideline. good idea, though!

~~~
zachster
Rules? I don't understand.

~~~
danielsiders
YC might not love us making public a list of applicants. Less so promoting it
on HN.

~~~
sbisker
The line seems blurry. On the one hand, I'm all for people who _want_ to share
their information being able to throw it up - the more feedback the better,
right? And it builds a sense of community that can last long past this YC
decision. On the other hand, there's no real way of "opting out" of an
unmoderated list like this; someone could easily post your application without
your permission, and once that information is public, there's no real way to
keep someone from putting it back on the list once you delete it.

It almost feels like there should be a "make public" option on the application
itself, where applications who opt in can push their application onto HN
somewhere, and people are free to comment on it in a sanctioned way. I've seen
that done with grant programs with some success. Just thinking aloud here.

------
bpierce
genius!

~~~
ABrandt
I upvoted you to get your attention, but comments like these are usually
frowned upon here on HN. The general rule is that a comment should have some
kind of substance to it, rather than simple agreement.

Check out the site guidelines(<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>),
good luck, and welcome!

------
bigwally
All we need now is the ability to vote on submissions and see if we can make
better picks than YC.

